# Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet



## poiu (7. September 2014)

*Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

*Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Z4chUQIc5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Netzteil Beurteilung/Einschätzung*​
Wie unterscheidet man ein gutes von einem schlechten Netzteil, auch für Laien gibt es einige Anhaltspunkte wie man in relativ kurzer zeit ein Netzteil grob abschätzen kann. 
Die nachfolgenden Herangehensweisen sollen unerfahren Usern schnell eine grobe Einschätzung ermöglichen, sind aber nicht 100%ig zuverlässig bzw. verlässlich.


1. OEM

Ist der PC von einem großen Anbieter (Acer, HP, Dell, Lenovo, Fujitsu, Siemens, Medion...) so ist ein brauchbares Netzteil verbaut.
Diese Netzteile liefern das, was draufsteht, sind aber für den jeweiligen PC angepasst, beim Aufrüsten stößt man unter umständen schnell an Grenzen: zu wenig Kabel, Leistung, Lautstärke.

Hier herrscht unglaublicher Preisdruck, Extras gibt es keine, aber die Netzteile sind durchaus zuverlässig und brauchbar.


Einige Beispiele:

Delta Electronics, HEC, FSP Fortron Source Group, LiteOn, Enhance, Seasonic, ….




2. Datenblatt


Ein ausführliches Datenblatt mit vielen Informationen ist ein Indiz für ein brauchbares Netzteil, spärliche, unvollständige, widersprüchliche oder sogar fehlende Daten sollten einen schon aufhorchen lassen, auch wenn es hier ausnahmen geben kann.

Zwei Beispiele: links unvollständig, rechts Vorbildliche Spezifikationen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Siegel und Zertifikate*

TÜV-Zeichen, 80-Plus-Org, können, soweit sie nicht gefälscht sind, auch eine Informationsquelle sein, aber gänzlich darauf verlassen kann man sich natürlich nicht.

Achtung CE Zeichen -> CE-Kennzeichnung

Kann sehr einfach mit dem CE-Zeichen für China Export verwechselt werden und ist sowieso keine Garantie, da dieses nicht geprüft wird.



*ATX-Format*

Das ATX –Format bezieht sich auf Mainboard, Gehäuse und Netzteil, eingeführt wurde dieses Mitte der 90er Jahre, dementsprechend alt können auch viele Netzteile sein.

PC-Netzteil

Aktuell gültig ist die ATX 2.x Spezifikation, Netzteile mit ATX 1.x also z. B. die stark verbreiteten ATX 1.3 Netzteile sollten nicht mehr verwendet werden, da diese aktuellen Anforderungen nicht gerecht werden.



Kabel

Ein sicherer Ansatzpunkt sind die Kabel, ein 650-Watt-Netzteil mit einem Grafikkarten (PCIe) Stecker ist fragwürdig, hier scheint der Anbieter ganz genau zu wissen was er verkauft und vorsorglich die Stecker zu minimieren, damit bloß kein Anwender auf die Idee kommt aus diesem Netzteil mehr Leistung herauszuholen.


300 bis 400 Watt Netzteile sollten ein bis zwei 6 Pin PCIe Stecker aufweisen
500 bis 650 Watt-Netzteile mindestens zwei, aber eher vier 6-Pin bzw. 6-Pin und 8-Pin
über 700W vier PCIe Stecker für zwei Single GPU Grafikarten.

PCIe Stecker Leistung


6 Pin Stecker 75 Watt
6+2 also 8 Pin PCIe Stecker 150 Watt

Achtung: eine Grafikkarte bezieht Leistung auch aus dem PCI Express Steckplatz, dieser ist bis zu 75W spezifiziert.

=> Grafikkarte mit 1x 6Pin kann somit maximal:  _75 W Stecker +75 W Steckplatz = 150 Watt_ verbrauchen




Die Verarbeitung

Auf Äußerlichkeiten wie Lackierung sollte man sich nicht verlassen, aber macht das Netzteil insgesamt einen billigen Eindruck, ist es das meist auch. 

Fragile und extrem kurze Kabel, ein Blech, das schon beim Anblick nachgibt und einem fragwürdig erscheint.


Erkundigen/Infos einholen.


*Google Google und noch mal Google*

Man ist wahrscheinlich nicht der Erste, der fragen zu dem Produkt hat!
Wenn man den Namen des Herstellers in eine Suchmaschine eingibt wird diese schon einiges an Informationen ausspucken. Genau das machen auch viele Erfahrene User, den niemand weiß alles.

*

PC Shop
*

 Wenn man einen Händler seines Vertrauens hat, kann man diesen durchaus fragen, aber man sollte im Hinterkopf behalten das Es meist Kaufleute sind und viele wollen halt Umsatz generieren.




*Forum*

In Foren wissen die Leute nicht alles, aber je detaillierter ihr eure Frage gestellt und vorbereitet wird, umso besser werden die Antworten sein.


Foto vom Netzteil Datensticker
Alte Hardware & geplante Hardware


*Fazit*

Das Video und der Artikel richten sich an unerfahrene Anwender, die nicht über jeden Elko sprechen, wollen, sondern einfach nur grob einschätzen wie gut oder schlecht ihr Netzteil ist. 

Verbesserungsvorschläge sind natürlich willkommen


----------



## poiu (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

reserviert


----------



## trigger831 (7. September 2014)

Wenn man sich als Laie, so wie ich, an all diese Punkte hält und diese einfach Schritt für Schritt anwendet,  kann man sich meiner Meinung nach, schon einen sehr guten Eindruck machen. Top


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Danke für das Video :daumen; Hier im Forum werden fast nur bequiet und Seasonic Netzteile empfohlen. 

OEM-Firmen können sich auf keinen Fall schlechte Hardware leisten, da liegst du richtig. Hat nicht nur mit Garantiefällen zu tun sondern auch mit dem Image, wenn bekannt wird das ein Hersteller Müll verbaut dann kann das schnell teuer werden.


----------



## Threshold (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum werden fast nur bequiet und Seasonic Netzteile empfohlen.



Und was ist schlimm daran?

Immer daran denken dass du die OEM Netzteile nicht im Einzelhandel kaufen kannst.


----------



## xSauklauex (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Was soll man machen Gamer wenn die empfohlenen NT einfach am besten sind?!


----------



## poiu (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

ich hab überlegt Markenware einzubauen, aber das ist wie die ganzen Listen sisyphus arbeit und wäre für denn laien kaum nützlich bzw ein kawumm an infos.

Hauptidee ist einfach ein Quick Check : Brauchbar / Unbrauchbar / Fragwürdig

Das video ist nichts für die alten Hasen und es ist bestimmt nicht perfekt  

Intention waren auch mehre foreneinträge zu OEM Netzteilen, wo einige antworten sofort : "China Schrott tauch es gegen FSP L8" beim Delta wr das schon  aber beim FSP wäre das ein glatter sticker tasuch geworden


----------



## Gamer090 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist schlimm daran?
> 
> Immer daran denken dass du die OEM Netzteile nicht im Einzelhandel kaufen kannst.


 
Nichts ist schlimm daran, sondern sogar gut. Hätte es anders schreiben sollen.


----------



## Oozy (7. September 2014)

Danke dir für die Mühe! 

Ist sicher eine gute Möglichkeit, einen ersten Grundeindruck des Netzteils zu bekommen.


----------



## Savant2k14 (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Hallo Poiu,

das Netzteil ist wohl die meistunterschätzte Komponenten in jedem selbstgebauten PC. Wohl dem, der hier ein paar Euro mehr investiert, um später nicht unnachvollziehbare Fehler suchen zu müssen. Diese Erfahrung musste ich schon oft genug machen - sowohl anfangs bei meinen eigenen Selbstbau-Rechnern, als auch bei vielen Rechnern von Freunden und Bekannten, die ich zur "Diagnose" hier hatte. Allzuoft steckte darin eine recht brauchbare CPU und Grafikkarte, aber beim Netzteil hat man auf Biegen und Brechen an jedem Cent gespart. Keine gute Idee! Und wie man in den Tests sehen kann, gibt es durchaus auch preiswerte Netzteile, die für den Zweck taugen. Man muss nur ein wenig Zeit investieren und sich informieren.

Insofern ein toller Beitrag und ich sage mal: Vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Jarafi (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Super Artikel! 

Danke dafür.

Grüße


----------



## xHaru (7. September 2014)

Erwähne aber bitte, dass das mit den PCI-Power Steckern die ATX-Norm ist. Da kann nämlich noch weit mehr durch, wie man das an der R9 295x2 sehen kann.  

Alles was über 250W pro PCI 8Pin ist, liegt glaube ich außerhalb europäischer Sicherheitsbestimmungen. Kann mich aber auch irren. Ich meine, das auf der PCGH-Seite in nem Beitrag zur 295x2 gelesen zu haben.

Zum Punkt Google: Man sollte bei Tests etc. IMMER darauf achten, dass das Netzteil dabei auch auseinandergebaut und die Technik drinnen erläutert und bewertet wird. Es bringt ja nichts, wenn alles Total toll aussieht und nach den restlichen Kriterien gut abschneidet, dann aber eine Jun-Fu Armada verbaut ist. ^^ Kundenbewertungen sollte man meist ignorieren, wenn sie positiv sind, da viele nur schreiben, dass sie zufrieden sind. Ich meine, ich bin auch zufrieden, wenn ich mir was neues Kaufe, was den ersten Tag dann überlebt. Wenns dann nach nem Monat kaputt geht... Naja, ihr wisst, was ich meine 


Ansonsten ein toller Beitrag.  Weiter so.


----------



## poiu (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Ich wollte denn Beitragrahmen nicht sprengen und die Anfänger abschrecken


----------



## Rizzard (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Ich dachte so einen Thread hätte poiu schon vor Jahren erstellt.


----------



## poiu (7. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

hmm grad nachgesehen, eigentlich nicht


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Kleiner Hinweis: Energie kann man nicht verbrauchen, sondern nur aufnehmen (und in eine andere Form, z.B. Wärme umwandeln). Energieerhaltungssatz. Das es auch eine Zeitkomponente hat, ist Leistungsaufnahme wohl am angebrachtesten und vor allem exakt 

Zum Thema Kabel: AWG 20 ist, bis auf die < 400 Watt Netzteile auch tabu. Steht leider kaum auf der Schachtel, aber gute Reviews geben da Auskunft. Zusammen mit den tatsächlichen Längen der Kabel ein wichtiger Punkt, vor allem beim 8-poligen EPS (bzw. 4+4).


----------



## poiu (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Ja Thermodynamik und so  hab ich das irgendwo gesagt Oo wenn ja dann Ups ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen

zu denn Querschnitten: wenn ich da mit AWG 20 und Co anfange ^^ das richtet sich wirklich nicht an die Profis und ich hab bewusst auf solche detal verzichtet


----------



## HansGurke (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Vielen Dank...sehr Interessant. Danke für die mühe!


----------



## beren2707 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Moderative Anmerkung:
Die OT-Diskussion wurde komplett entfernt. Bitte nur noch zum Thema posten.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## eXquisite (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



> Kleiner Hinweis: Energie kann man nicht verbrauchen, sondern nur aufnehmen (und in eine andere Form, z.B. Wärme umwandeln).



Da hat wohl wer in Physik aufgepasst 

Also ich wandle meine Strom in Battlefield um


----------



## Goyoma (8. September 2014)

Cooler Beitrag, top!


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Da hat wohl wer in Physik aufgepasst
> Also ich wandle meine Strom in Battlefield um


Auch wenn es mittlerweile 35 Jahre her ist, manche Dinge sollte man sich merken. 

Aber es dient auch dem besseren Verständnis:
Wenn man nämlich realisiert, dass Energie nicht mal einfach so verschwindet, dann weiß man auch, warum Dinge wie Netzteile ordentlich warm werden können und gekühlt werden müssen. Womit sich elegant der Bogen zur Effizienz schlagen ließe. Je geringer die jeweilige Verlustleistung, um so geringer die Abwärme. Deshalb wird ein tolles 80+ Netzteil unter Volllast im Allgemeinen meist lauter sein, als ein 80+ Platinum. Einfach schon deshalb, weil meist mehr Luft durchgeprügelt werden muss. Lüftergeräusche (Verwirbelungen, Lagergeräusche, Motorgeräusche) bekommt man dann meist gratis in ordentlicher Menge. Das muss zwar nicht immer der Fall sein, aber es ist schon mal ein Anhaltspunkt. 

Rechnen wir doch mal:
Wenn ein 600W-Netzteil bei Volllast nur 80% Effizienz bringt, dann muss es satte 750 Watt elektrische Leistung an der Primärseite (Steckdose) aufnehmen, um die 600 Watt an der Sekundärseite überhaupt liefern zu können. Unser (vermeintlich krümelkackerischer) Ansatz mit der Energieerhaltung lässt uns dann ganz elegant schlussfolgern, dass faktisch satte 150 Watt an Wärme entstehen, die ja irgendwie aus dem kleinen Netzteilgehäuse wieder weg müssen. Betrachtet man dann noch die z.B. im Verhältnis zu einer R9 270 recht kleinen Kühlkörper der aktiven Bauelemente und den Haupttransformator, der fast immer gar keine Kühlfläche besitzt, dann ahnt man schon, dass man es hier mangels Fläche oft mit Gewalt lösen muss (Luftstrom).

So gesehen ist diese gezählte Erbse in Wahrheit gar keine und solch triviales Schulwissen eigentlich ein wichtiger Teil der Allgemeinbildung. Auch wenn das manche Schüler heutzutage vielleicht anders sehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Wie sieht es denn mit Passiv-Gekühlten Netzteilen aus? Wie werden die "gekühlt"? Nur durch die Umgebungsluft oder sind die so gebaut das es sowas kaum braucht?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Wenn so ein passives Netzteil nur 35-50 Watt Abwärme erzeugt, dann geht das schon. Meist sind die Gehäuseoberseiten massiver und der Kamineffekt wird genutzt. Ältere Teile wie das Silverstone Nightjar waren elend schwer und wurden schon mal recht ordentlich warm. Man nimmt dann das Gehäuse mit als Kühlkörper her. Deshalb haben passive Netzteile fast immer extrem hohe Wirkungsgrade, damit möglichst wenig Verlustleistung entsteht.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



FormatC schrieb:


> Wenn so ein passives Netzteil nur 35-50 Watt Abwärme erzeugt, dann geht das schon. Meist sind die Gehäuseoberseiten massiver und der Kamineffekt wird genutzt. Ältere Teile wie das Silverstone Nightjar waren elend schwer und wurden schon mal recht ordentlich warm. Man nimmt dann das Gehäuse mit als Kühlkörper her. Deshalb haben passive Netzteile fast immer extrem hohe Wirkungsgrade, damit möglichst wenig Verlustleistung entsteht.


 
Danke für die kurze Erklärung  Hatte schon vor mir ein Seasonic Platinum zu holen das eben Passiv kühlt, genau Modellbezeichnung kenne ich jetzt gerade nicht, das hat 550W.


----------



## Gast1666645802 (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Passiv ist ok, wenn der Hersteller weiß was er tut. Das sollte man bei Sea Sonic eigentlich annehmen 

Aber:
Viele Wahnsinnige bauen die Teile kopfüber wie ein normales ATX-Netzteil am Boden des Gehäuses ein, also mit der Luftöffnung und den Kühlrippen nach unten. Das geht bei Volllast immer schief. Und wer es richtig rum einsetzt, aber mistige Grafikkarten mit viel Abwärme und Axial-Miefquirl nahe genug drüber hängt, der hat faktisch ebenfalls das Todeskommando losgeschickt. Dann wird der Proband in beiden Fällen ganz langsam, aber kontinuierlich, meisterlich gegrillt. :


----------



## Threshold (8. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Was willst du mit einem passiven Netzteil wenn du Grafikkarten mit aktiven Lüftern oder Case Lüftern usw. drin hast?
Dann kannst du lieber ein leises aktiv gekühltes Netzteil kaufen. 
Ist ja nicht so dass es sowas nicht gibt.


----------



## xHaru (8. September 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was willst du mit einem passiven Netzteil wenn du Grafikkarten mit aktiven Lüftern oder Case Lüftern usw. drin hast?
> Dann kannst du lieber ein leises aktiv gekühltes Netzteil kaufen.
> Ist ja nicht so dass es sowas nicht gibt.



Erwähne noch, dass so ein kleiner Luftstrom im Netzteil die Lebensdauer doch drastisch vergrößert.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

@Threshold, Wenn der PC mal gebaut wird, falls es bald dazu kommt, dann wirst du schon sehen warum.


----------



## poiu (9. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

willst du einen komplett passiven PC bauen möglich, heute keinerlei Problem gab schon auch als fertig PC


----------



## Gamer090 (9. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



poiu schrieb:


> willst du einen komplett passiven PC bauen möglich, heute keinerlei Problem gab schon auch als fertig PC


 
Du kannst ja Gedanken lesen  aber er wird nur Semi-Passiv, aber das wird noch dauern bis der kommt dieses Jahr schon mal nicht.

Ich will hier aber nicht ins OT gehen, will keine Karten von den Mods haben  

Wollte mich nur informieren ob auch Passiv-Netzteile etwas taugen und diese Frage wurde schon beantwortet.


----------



## poiu (9. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Ja jedes Passive NEtzteil taugt was, Meineer Meinung nach sind die von Seasonic sehr gut, auch die Super Flower haben ihre vorteile, das FSP Modell würde ich nur nehmen wenn es sehr günstig bekommst

SemiPassiv geht natürlich auch


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Ich weiß nicht ob die Idee dumm ist aber ich schlag es trotzdem einfach mal vor.

Es gibt ja, wie man immer wieder gerne darauf hingewiesen wird, nicht DIE Netzteilmarke (Jaja, jede Marke hat eine Modell-Leiche im Keller, etc, usw usf...)

Woran ich denke geht genau in die andere Richtung. Es gibt viele Labels unter denen bis zum heutigen Tage nur Schrott vertrieben wurde. Wäre es da eventuell sinnvoll eine Liste mit Netzteilmarken anzufertigen von denen man in 95% der Fälle lieber seine Finger lassen sollte?


----------



## poiu (9. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Da hast du aber schnell ein rechtliches Problem, da hatte CB glaube ich stress nachdem Frosdedje vor einigen Netzeile ngewarnt hat, weil ohne test/Review kansnt du das nicht so behaupten

hier die Liste

Liste der empfehlenswerten Netzteile - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Threshold (9. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



Shadow Complex schrieb:


> Es gibt ja, wie man immer wieder gerne darauf hingewiesen wird, nicht DIE Netzteilmarke (Jaja, jede Marke hat eine Modell-Leiche im Keller, etc, usw usf...)


 
Andererseits gibt es immer noch eine Menge Leute die grundsätzlich nach "Marke" kaufen. Egal was man ihnen erklärt oder rät.


----------



## Shadow Complex (9. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

An rechtliche Probleme habe ich tatsächlich nicht gedacht... Hmm schade.


----------



## Seabound (9. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Top Übersicht! Absolut toll gemacht! Daumen hoch!


----------



## eXquisite (9. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*



> Woran ich denke geht genau in die andere Richtung. Es gibt viele Labels unter denen bis zum heutigen Tage nur Schrott vertrieben wurde. Wäre es da eventuell sinnvoll eine Liste mit Netzteilmarken anzufertigen von denen man in 95% der Fälle lieber seine Finger lassen sollte?



Hab ich doch mal mit angefangen, muss ich nur mal pflegen


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Wobei man auch erwähnen sollte, dass die neueren passiven Netzteile auch auf einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse angewiesen sind, der auf Unterdruck basiert (also über das Netzteil wird kalte Luft ins Gehäuse durch die Gehäuselüfter gesaugt), daher kann man durchaus behaupten, dass man mit einem Lüfterlosen Netzteil gar keinen Lüfter einspart. Man muss den hier eingesparten Lüfter nur an anderer Stelle wieder nutzen, wenn man die aufgedruckte Leistung auch nur ansatzweise nutzen möchte...

Bei 'no dGPU' Systemen schauts natürlich anders aus...


----------



## _chiller_ (10. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Habe heute mal ein Seasonic Platinum Fanless 400W ein paar Minuten in einem offenen Aufbau an der Chroma mit 120% Last betrieben. Ich hab dann das Innenleben mit einem Infrarot-Thermometer abgetastet, das Netzteil wurde an der wärmsten Stelle ca. 65°C warm. 
http://pics.computerbase.de/4/8/9/8/4/13.jpg
Die Stelle bezieht sich auf den Bereich zwischen dem großen Trafo und dem länglichen Kühlkörper darüber. Ich muss das Netzteil aber noch einmal genauer untersuchen bevor ich mir eine endgültige Meinung bilden kann, Probleme gab es jedoch keineswegs.


----------



## Pu244 (10. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Toller Leitfaden,
die Zeiten der Chinaböller sollten eigentlich schon längst gezählt sein, dennoch verkaufen sich die Teile wie warme Semmeln. Die neue EU Energiesparrichtline verbietet sowas ja auch defakto nur in Komplett PCs (wobei natürlich auch noch 500W Netzteile mit passiv PFC rumgeistern die auch seit Ewigkeiten nichtmehr verkauft werden dürfen).

Das CE "China Export" heißt ist nur eine Verballhornung, Tatsache ist jedoch das man es sich selbst verliehen kann und es keine Schadensersatzansprüche daraus gibt, mit anderen Worten es ist wertlos.

Natürlich gibt es leider keine Garantie das man damit gut fährt, die einzigen zwei Netzteile die bei mir so richtig übel Terror gemacht haben waren Markennetzteile: ein Seasonic 200W das meinem P3-500 mit Voodoo 3 nichtmal die Hälfte liefern konnte und ein Be Quiet Straight Power 600W (glaube die E6 Version) mit dem berüchtigten Be Quiet Bug. Alle, wirklich alle, Chinaböller mit denen ich zu tun hatte haben ihren Dienst komischerweise zuverlässig verrichtet (was wohl daran lag das sie zum Teil extrem überdimensioniert waren [550W für einen AMD XP 1600+]).



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wobei man auch erwähnen sollte, dass die neueren passiven Netzteile auch auf einen Luftstrom im Gehäuse angewiesen sind, der auf Unterdruck basiert (also über das Netzteil wird kalte Luft ins Gehäuse durch die Gehäuselüfter gesaugt), daher kann man durchaus behaupten, dass man mit einem Lüfterlosen Netzteil gar keinen Lüfter einspart. Man muss den hier eingesparten Lüfter nur an anderer Stelle wieder nutzen, wenn man die aufgedruckte Leistung auch nur ansatzweise nutzen möchte...
> 
> Bei 'no dGPU' Systemen schauts natürlich anders aus...




Korrigiere mich wenn ich mich irre aber Super Flower garantiert bei seinem 500W Platinnetzteil das man die Leistung noch bei 50°C abrufen kann und die Tests schienen das bestätigt zu haben und Seasonic schlägt sich bei seiner Serie auch nicht viel schlechter.


Bei mir verrichtet jedenfalls ein Seasonic X460FL in meinem semipassiven System zuverlässig seinen Dienst.


----------



## poiu (10. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Kann ich bestätigen, da fällt mir noch ei ndas ich da ei nreview im Peto hab  ups


----------



## poiu (11. September 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Weil da jemand in einem anderen Forum meinte das diese Fake PFC vielleicht doch funktioniert

ich bezweifle das dass funktioniert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lukystrike (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Ich habe hier noch einen guten Link bei dem aufgeschlüsselt wird welche Netzteilserie bei welchem OEM Fertiger hergestellt wird.

Netzteilanbieter: 0-9 und A-B - Netzteile: Echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2014

Hat mir sehr geholfen mein eigenes Netzteil guten Gewissens zu kaufen da es von OCZ (ModXStream 600W) kommt und knappe 49 gekostet hat 
Gebaut wurde es von FSP und wie im Video gesagt sind die FSP Dinger guter Standart.


----------



## micha1006 (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Man sollte auch nicht verwechseln nur weil ein Namenhafter Hersteller in China produziert das auch die Qualität Chinatypisch ist ! Diese Firmen sind wegen den niedrigeren Produktionskosten (Stichwort niedrige Gehälter) ins Ausland gegangen zum produzieren. Entwicklung bleibt aber meist im Mutterland des Unternehmens und eines ist auch nicht zu vergessen : Das Unternehmen hat auch seine Qualitätskontrolle in China vor Ort um einen gewissen Qualitätsstandard zu garantieren !
Geht ein unternehmen nach China und produziert nur noch minderwertige Qualität, hilft auch das eingesparte Geld durch die niedrigeren Lohnkosten nichts,dann geht das Unternehmen vor die Hunde, denn der Kunde verzeiht nicht so schnell wenn sein PC deswegen abgefackelt ist !


----------



## poiu (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Man solle nicht verwechseln, nur weil der gleiche fertiger dahinter steht ist es nicht die gleiche Qualität.

@micha

soweit mir bekannt gib es keine Netzteil Fertiger mehr die in Europa ansässig sind


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Die hierauf folgende Diskussion um Be Quiet ist dahin gewandert wo sie eher passt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...iner-diskussionsthread-zu-netzteilen-285.html


----------



## bitbowl (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Cooler Thread! Hilf mir (als Laie) sehr weiter!


----------



## poiu (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

freut mich natürlich, wenn du Verbesserungsvorschläge oder Frage nhast immer her damit


----------



## wagga (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Habe dazu eine Frage:
500 bis 650 Watt-Netzteile mindestens zwei, aber eher vier 6-Pin bzw. 6-Pin und 8-Pin
Ein 600 Watt Netzteil kann doch 2 300 Watt R9 390 nicht versorgen oder?
Mein E9 580 Watt hat auch 4x PCI Express 6+2 Pin, aber ich würde da keine 2. R9 390 hängen.
Das Netzteil soll unter Vollast 650 Watt garantieren.
Wäre mit 2 R9 390 schon sehr eng.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Das ist reines Marketing.
Die 600 Watt Versionen sind eigentlich immer überflüssig.
Für Single GPU System reichen 500 Watt und für Multi GPU Systeme sind 600 Watt zu wenig.
Um sie von den 500er zu unterscheiden, bzw. ihnen einen "sinn" zu geben, statten sie die 600er Modelle eben mit 4 PCIe Stecker aus.
Blöd ist es dann, als Beispiel dient hier das E10, dass du damit auch Doppelstrangkabel bekommst. Du bist also gezwungen, beide Doppelstrang Strippen zu nutzen, was dazu führt, dass beim 600er Modell zwei Kabel unnötig im Case herumliegen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Nein, aber zwei Radeon HD 7870, ev. auch noch 7950.
Und die non GHz 7970 ev, auch noch, je nach Restsytem.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Zwei 7950 schaffst du mit einem 500er Netzteil auch noch. Musst halt mit Adaptern arbeiten.
Aber versuch mal zwei 980 Ti oder zwei Fury X an ein 600er zu betreiben.


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Im endeffekt müssten Modularen NT zwei Kabelsätze beilegen einmal mit 4x 6Pin und einmal mit 2x8Pin


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Die müssten endlich mal mit den scheiß Doppelstrang Strippen aufhören. Das stört enorm.
Da kaufst du KM und dann musst du dir zwei Kabel unnütz ins Case legen.
Man sollte wenigstens einzelne Kabel nachkaufen können, das würde mir persönlich schon reichen.


----------



## poiu (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

bei 2x6PIN sind die ja ok aber sonst gebe ich dir recht


----------



## wagga (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Habe beim E9 580 Watt jeweils 2 Kabel mit 2x 6+2 Pin.
Das eine Kabel hat die Beschriftung VGA 1 das 2. VGA2.
Ich nutzte nun das VGA 1 Kabel. Könnte also laut dem Hersteller noch eine 2. GPU verbauen, was ich aber bei 580 Watt kritisch sehe.
Würde eng werden, könnte aber auch klappen.
Wobei ich aktuell sowieso wenig Sinn in Crossfire/SLI sehe.

Mal eine andere Frage sind die Kabel beim Netzteil E9 und Dark Power 11 identisch.
Aktuell möchte ich das E6 im 2. PC austauschen, da ich CM habe, hatte ich mir überlegt ob ich nicht einfach ein Darkpower 11 600 Watt kaufe und dann
einfach das Netzteil ausbaue, da beide CM würde ich die Kabel nur am Netzteil lösen und müsste den PC nicht entkabeln, es würde einfach nur
das E9 durch ein Darkpower getauscht werden und die Kabel des DP würde ich dann beim alten PC nutzen.
Würde ca. 10 Minuten entkabeln/verkabeln einsparen.


----------



## poiu (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Poiu´s kleiner Leitfaden: Wie man als Laie ein günstiges von einem billigen Netzteil unterscheidet*

Für kleines Crossfire ala 2x7950/7870 ( alias Rebrand 285 & Co) ist das Nt ausreichend auch wenn nicht mehr optimal bei Großen Karten 390X usw reicht die leistugn nicht aaus.

zu den nKabeln kann ich nicht sagen nie ausprobiert aber generell tendiere ich zu  nein hier kannst du mal den Support anschreiben


----------

